# Zurück aus Puta Cana



## deschi (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
 bin gerade zurück aus Punta Cana, hatte 2 Wochen super Wetter (bis auf einen Tag Daueregen ) Tags 27 -30 und Nachts immer noch so um die 22 Grad!
 Nachdem ich mich erstmal erholt hatte, packte ich am dritten Tag meine Telerute ( 3m 80 gr Wg. ) und meine Tasche mit den Blinkern um zu testen, ob sich dort überhaupt was abspielt in sachen Fisch.
 Stationiert war ich im IFA Bavaro Hotel und neben dessen Strand war so eine Art Bootsanlegerstrand, wo ich einigermaßen ungestört blinkern konnte.
 Der Strand  dort ist allgemein recht ruhig, da die Brandung draussen am Riff gebrochen wird. Ich konnte also völlig relaxed bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehen und das Blech schmeissen.
 Als erstes nahm ich einen Meerforellenblinker von D. Eisele 30 gr und gelblich/ besch-farbend lackiert.
 Nach ca 10 Min bekam ich den ersten Biß, und konnte einen mir nicht bekannten Fisch ca 48 cm landen. Die einheimischen , die dort ihre Tagestouren an den Mann bringen, kamen  mir sofort zur Hilfe und machten den Fisch sofort Küchenfertig!
 Also für den anfang ein Riesenerfog für mich!
 Nachdem ich ein paar weitere Würfe machte, hatte ich den Sohnemann des ersten Fisches an der Angel, ca 15 cm bei einer Blinkerlänge von ca 13 cm!
 War ja recht motivierend, also machte ich noch ein wenig weiter, bis der Hammer kam: ein Biß wie im Bilderbuch, den Blinker geschnappt und dann abgezogen. Nachdem er zum Stillstand kam und ich ihn so langsam wieder in meine Richtung bekam ,  scherrte er nocheinmal seitlich aus und dann war es das auch. Zurück blieb nur meine Schnurr, die an den ersten 10 cm deutlich angeraut war. Die Dommis sagten sofort das es sich um einen Barracuda gehandelt haben muß! Und das beim ersten Angeln. Nachdem ich mich von diesen Erlebnissen wieder erholt hatte ( all inclusive )
 versuchte ich es mit meinen ander Blinkern erneut. Meine restliche Sammlung bestand dann noch aus  üblichen Hechtblinkern  und Spinnern.
 Aber es war wie verhext, die Fische haben sich nicht darauf eingelassen sonder eher erschrocken reagiert.
 Ich konnte beobachten, wie ein Verfolger paralell mit dem Blinker geschwommen ist und als  ich dann den Blinker herausgehoben hatte erschien es so, als ob der Fisch gerade einen Kulturschock erlitten hat.
 Er guckt dem Blinker hinterher und erstarte für ca 5 sec.
 Ein anderes mal sah ich, wie ein Schwarm Fische vor meinem Blinker flüchtete. Also Empfehlung liegt auf jeden fall bei langen Schmalen als bei Löffel ( Effzet oder so ) zu bleiben.
 Nach eienem kleinen Deal mit dem Koch "Calamari for Fishing" ging ich dann abends auf Grund.
 Es gab immer so ein paar Fische ähnlich dem Barsch  nur Fleischiger in den Größen bis ca 35 cm worüber sich mein Koch aber sichtlich gefreut hat.
 Ein Italiener, der neben mir am Strand mit zwei Brandungsruten und Krabben fischte, hatte erheblich mehr Stress als ich! Aber den wollte ich ja auch nicht denn was ist schönner als bei angenehmen temperaturen mit den Füssen im Wasser zu Fischen und den Karibischen Klängen der Hotelanlage zu lauschen.
 Dann war da noch das Hochseefischen was mich interessierte.
 Direkt vor unserem Strand lag die Marlinhunter 3, so das ich die Tageserfolge immmer sehen konnte wenn sie  herein kamen. Der Fang wurde
 an dem angrenzenden Turimarkt aufgehangen und vermarketet.
 Es waren immer ein paar Doraden so um die 80 cm die mich dann natürlich heiß machten. Also nach ein paar Verhandlungen 70 US-Dollar  bezahlt und ein Ticket für den nächsten morgen bekommen.
 Als ich pünktlich um 7uhr 45 am Ablegepunkt ankam, war mein Ansprechpartner vom Vortag auch schon da.
 Er sagte mir das ich auf ein anderes Boot müsse, da die Marlinhuter bereits voll war.Ich wurde  von einem Wassertaxi abgeholt und ein paar Kilometer weiter wieder am Strand abgesetzt. Die Kommunikation klappte, man wusste bescheid und sagte mir, das gerade noch getankt wird und es dann losgehe.
 Mitlerweile war es 8 Uhr 30 und wir wurden mit dem Wassertaxi auf das Boot gebracht. Nach ca 40 Min. legten die Dommis die Köder aus. Das Boot war ausgestattet mit 5 Ruten mit  3 Penn International und zwei kleineren Multis. Als Köder dienten Fische in der länge um 25 cm.
 Die Köder waren während des Schleppens zu sehen wie sie über das Wasser flogen.
 Nach 90 Minuten  ohne Fisch wurden die Köder hereingeholt, einer war nur noch zur häfte vorhanden, die anderen alle noch kpl. Trotzdem tauschte die Mannschaft die Köder aus. Aber auch das weitere schleppen zeigte keine Regung an den Rollen. Irgendwann hörte ich nur Manjare , die Geschwindigkeit wurde erhöht jedoch ohne ein Biß. Als  die Ruten eingeholt wurden , waren nur noch zerfledderte Fetzen  bzw. garnichts mehr am Hacken was die Angeltour beendete. Das war auf jeden Fall der Reinfall schlechthin ich weiß aber leider nicht wie das Boot hieß!
 Die Marlinhunter jedenfalls hatte an einem Tag 8 Doraden und eine Weiteren Räuber  ca 100cm lang was mich dann aber auch nicht mehr motivierte.
 Alles in allem würde ich beim nächsten mal natürlich wieder das Angeln einplanen und aufrüsten. 
Ich hoffe, das ich hiermit einigen Interessierten helfen konnte


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Puta Cana*

Besten Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Puta Cana*

Feiner und interessanter Bericht....auch von mir vielen Dank dafür #6 :m #v


----------



## FroDo (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Puta Cana*

Sehr interessanter Bericht über das Angeln vom Ufer aus. Falls es mich mal wieder in diese Ecke verschlägt, werd ich meine leichte Ausrüstung mitnehmen. Dachte bisher immer, es macht wenig Sinn innerhalb des Riffs bzw. ist nicht gern gesehen.

Auch das Angeln am Abend auf Grund mit ner (gefälschten) Cohiba und nem cuba libre in der Hand stell ich mir sehr relaxed vor. Ärgere mich jetzt schon, das nicht mal probiert zu haben.


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Puta Cana*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das Angeln am Abend auf Grund mit ner (gefälschten) Cohiba



Die kenne ich auch sehr gut, da muß man so stark saugen, daß es fast zur Ohnmacht führt!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## FroDo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Puta Cana*

@sail


> Die kenne ich auch sehr gut, da muß man so stark saugen, daß es fast zur Ohnmacht führt!



 :q  und anschließend qualmt die Gute aus Löchern weil das Deckblatt eben doch nicht original kubanisch ist .. naja, selber schuld wer sich sowas andrehen lässt - zum Angeln reichen die aber, spätestens nach dem ersten Fisch an den Fingern ist der Geschmack eh zweitrangig. Schöne Träume hier zur Winterszeit|rolleyes


----------

